# Who likes apples?



## brucifr (Sep 18, 2012)

Below I've posted my limited entry bull from this year...many of you might recognize it from Tox-o-bobs post titled "First hour Bull, Last hour Bull".

I have to admit I didn't know how to score a bull and didn't really know what I had shot, so I asked a few people that seemed to know...and I know many of you chimed in a prediction hear and there.

I heard 305, 310, 315, 320 and really the only person that thought it might have a chance at 330 was Tex and he was the only one that saw it in person.

Anyway...I picked it up from a taxidermist yesterday and was a little shocked when I got to look at it for the first time in a month...seemed bigger that I remembered. I asked him to score the rack and he came up with 340 and 1/8.

So how do you like them apples?


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I don't care for apples, but I do like the bull! Nicely done! I am not seeing 340, 338-7/8ths tops! Let's see the score card, I am interested in learning it a little better.


----------



## c3hammer (Nov 1, 2009)

Awesome bull !!! I don't get how folks score on these sites. It has 16 - 18 on the first 4 points and peters our a little on top. Easy 340 bull !!!

Congrats on a fantastic trophy bull and especially with the stick bow.

Cheers,
Pete


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

I see 340 if it had tops it would go higher. Its a dang nice bull


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

who cares what it scored. it a dang nice bull and you are happy with him that all it matter. every one get caught up in the he score crap. That not hunting.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Wait a minute here...I just checked my emails from when you sent me pics. I said not seeing it in person, not knowing the main beams, if it had better backs it would go 340-350...however, with the pics I gave you a score credit of 330. Give me some credit man. 

Awesome bull brother!! 8)


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Did i have a chance in your pre score question. Id like to know what i guessed. No way would i guess the live photos in the 300 range. Just curious if i had something in my eye or not.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

SW, I don't think we ever posted a score question on this bull. I think what Bruce meant is that, of the folks he asked who'd seen the pictures what he scored, those were the scores every one came up with. Mostly just people in our circle of influence.  

We didn't even take those trail cam pics of him until the day he killed him. It was actually pretty cool. That bull showed up in the area and was captured on MY trail camera on MY wallow earlier that day. (I wasn't there in the morning or I might have shot him instead) Then he left my wallow and ended up coming into my brothers wallow a mile away later that day at 3:00 when Bruce shot him. 

When Bruce called me the day after he'd shot him and told me he only scored 315 I was a little disappointed but not surprised with his weak back end. But I really thought he would at least go 330. Later I asked him about his scoring methods and when we got to the mass measurements you're supposed to take he said "what mass measurements"? :shock: That's when I knew he had a bigger bull than we'd thought. 315 plus some good mass.....


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Cool thought i was up in the night. I can usually get pretty close on score until they get to the 370 plus mark and then i dont care at that point.


----------



## brucifr (Sep 18, 2012)

bwhntr said:


> Wait a minute here...I just checked my emails from when you sent me pics. I said not seeing it in person, not knowing the main beams, if it had better backs it would go 340-350...however, with the pics I gave you a score credit of 330. Give me some credit man.
> 
> Awesome bull brother!! 8)


Yeah I have to say bwhntr wouldn't commit to a score until he saw it live and thought it had potential to go higher.

For me it's icing on the icing on the cake. It was my first time hunting anything but cows and spikes and with a 3 year old boy and a girl starting kindergarten I only had a limited time to pull of the miracle. Lucky for me I had help and advice from many of you guys because after all, like I said...I didn't even know how to score a bull...hell I didn't even know what # was considered big.

Sure looks great hanging in my garage...maybe I'll be able to bring it in the house some day.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Awesome bull no mater what, but with that equipment SUPER AWESOME 8)


----------



## brucifr (Sep 18, 2012)

Thought I'd post a shot of the Euro Mount. Thanks to Wayne Taxidermy in Heber...Great job and a great price.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

I like it.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

That should be a center piece in the house. Lol instead of the garage


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Don't even get him started on that one... :evil:


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

GREAT looking bull. And that mount looks awesome!


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Is ir the wife who says its garage material? 

Lol all my wifes craft crap lives in the garage and anything ive shot lives in the family room. She was mad at first but i kept dragging her crap outside and hanging my crap inside. She just quit whining about it.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

swbuckmaster said:


> That should be a center piece in the house. Lol instead of the garage


Put it in the house NOW...put HER in the garage! 8)


----------



## brucifr (Sep 18, 2012)

Gawd I hope she never finds this site and all these posts...I'll be in the garage.


----------



## wapiti67 (Oct 2, 2007)

Didn't I send you a text with "331" Tex?


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

wapiti67 said:


> Didn't I send you a text with "331" Tex?


Yep, you did... 8)


----------



## c3hammer (Nov 1, 2009)

Awesome mount !!! That is a super cool pic. How'd you do that?

Cheers,
Pete


----------



## brucifr (Sep 18, 2012)

c3hammer said:


> Awesome mount !!! That is a super cool pic. How'd you do that?
> 
> Cheers,
> Pete


Giant soft box and a studio strobe...pro photography equipment...it's what I do for a living.
www.bgardnerimages.com I have a few hunting pics in the commercial section of my site.

two of my favorites


----------



## brucifr (Sep 18, 2012)

another favorite


----------



## c3hammer (Nov 1, 2009)

Shoulda figured 

Sweet pics and congrats again !!!

Cheers,
Pete


----------

